# ...So I get an email about retrofitting my apartment complex



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

You have no idea how frustrating and irritating this is.

Last night, I get an email from my apartment complex that they will be doing some sismic retrofitting to the complex. They say that it will involve all of the garages and a few apartments per unit (unit is like a dozen apartments) where they will need to enter and do some wall work.

I immediately inquire if it will affect my apartment and if so, which rooms. Their reply is the complete run around yielding me absolutely no information.

DO you know what it is like to have 4 tanks...and a new ADA style tank which will be setup in a week or two...and get this type of information? It is not like I can just slide the tank over...or break it down easily...or break it down fast and recoverable for that matter in a couple days notice.

UGGGG!!!!


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

ahh poor Gomer =( Sorry to hear that buddy. That really sucks. Hopefully your apartment won't be one of the rooms selected though. Good luck!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Get yourself a second lock that they don't have a key for so they can't come in if you're not home.
When they do come, tell them they'll have to come back later since they wouldn't answer your inquiry when you asked, and you need some time.

Eek, I can't even imagine having to move 1 tank let alone a few....


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

They will not enter without letting me know ahead of time and I can't change out University locks (apartments owned by the UC)....just the whole possibility of having to tear a tank down that gets me.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Before getting too shook up about the sismic retrofitting be glad its preparation work and not a real earthquake you are dealing with. I live near the New Madrid Fault and one of my fears is all my tanks crashing to the floor during a tremor. This work might just save your tanks from such a fate. While you cannot prevent this work you can minimize its impact upon your tanks. I would definetely hold off on the ADA tank until the work is complete or you know for sure you are in the clear. In fact, having an empty tank around will be good if you do need to move something as you could use the ADA tank as a temporary holding tank. Finally, they say the squeaky wheel gets the oil and in that spirit I would continue the inquires as to if you will be impacted or not.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Dude Gomer, I cant believe the U allows you to keep 4 big tanks in their apt complex. The goofs here restrict it to 1 10g tank, and I am on thin ice here with 3 (2 10g and 1 18g), need to pull out the blankets whenever the overzealous RA decided to pop-in.
Sucks about the tear down though.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

S said:


> I live near the New Madrid Fault and one of my fears is all my tanks crashing to the floor during a tremor.


Water filled boxes do rather well during a quake. Worst reports that I have heard tell tales of waves sloshing out. I suppose it really depends on your stand and enclosing architecture. Will they hold up?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Gary, The retrofitting will last almost half a year as scheduled...which translates to 2 years on UC time lines 

Baj, no comment on the first part....and I am not in a dorm, so that makes it easier  and I obviously can't count. the 4th tank is here in the office LOL. 

Jeff, the oceanic stand needs some beefing up, but that is it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe it is going to be more noise and small vibrations, rather than shocks that would knock over tanks. They are not going to be dynamiting things are they?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, the deal which is a hassle is if they have to work on the wall that the tank is up against..and by work on, I mean the inside wall, not the outside.


----------

